# Help, Acer Aspire One WEbcam not working



## theasian100

I was trying to use my webcam today and i went to my computer and the webcam was not showing up. Then i tried to use a program called oovoo and it said there was no webcam detected. I tried going to the options and trying to change the main webcam and there was nothing detected either.

I tried  going to my devise manager and yet i couldn't find it in there either, I looked through all the tabs and i coudln't find it at all.

I haven't touched my webcam in a few days and the last time i checked it it worked perfectly fine and all. Even this morning i saw it in the my computer area but not anymore... What could be the problem!?!?!?!?

Gah! help please :/


----------



## Disco

Did you figure out what happened? Mine is not working either, don't see it under My Computer and can't use it at all.

Thanks!


----------



## Cameldude

It could be the updates that came, i had similar situation when updates installed and messed up some functions.

Other than that try install the driver for webcam again, and don't forget to reboot afterwards.


----------

